# DNG Files converting to JPEG Files



## Steve56 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone can help me as I'm getting really frustrated.

I've shot several photos in RAW format and I've edited them using Camera Raw in (Photoshop Elements 7 for Mac Snow Leopard).

I'm trying to now convert the edited versions in JPEG format in order to upload to websites etc.  But I'm only given the option to save as DNG file in Camera Raw.  And I can't open the file in anything other than Camera Raw since it's a RAW file.  

Can anyone explain how to do this in idiot terms?  This is winding me up all night and I can't seem to find a solution.

Many Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Garbz (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not sure what the problem is. When I open CameraRAW and click Save File (in the bottom right hand corner) about half way down the screen I have the option of selecting many formats, it defaults to DNG. 

Also you could just open the file in Photoshop and then save as a JPEG from there. It's probably a better idea anyway since the "Save for Web and Devices" dialogue will give you resize options, or you can just use edit -> image size to adjust it for web.


----------



## KmH (Aug 4, 2011)

JPEG is an 8-bit depth file type. If your edit is in a 16-bit depth, JPEG will not be listed as a 'Save' option


----------



## baturn (Aug 4, 2011)

KmH beat me.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes aside from that bit of info, modern versions of both Photoshop and CameraRAW don't care what the bitdepth is and give you the option to save as a JPEG regardless.

CameraRAW as far as I know has done this for a long time (Photoshop only as of the latest version)


----------

